# looking for Olive wood



## GuyOwen (Apr 22, 2021)

i am looking for more verity of olive wood and looking for websites that arent scams and sell more then Bethlehem olive wood or generic olive wood if more clarification is needed ask


----------



## Crashmph (Apr 22, 2021)

StadiumPenBlanks.com has figured and cross cut olive wood.

Stadium Pen Blanks - Italian Olive Wood


----------



## Curly (Apr 22, 2021)

Send a message to George. https://www.penturners.org/forums/georges-bits-of-timber.217/

He cuts his Olive wood in the area of Australia where he lives and bends over backwards to help get you what you want.


----------



## Sly Dog (Apr 22, 2021)

I recently got some nicely figured olive wood from William Wood-Write: https://www.penblanks.ca/search.php?mode=search&page=1&keep_https=yes.


----------



## Tim R (Apr 22, 2021)

I have bought a couple of nicely figured olivewood cutting boards at Home Goods for $10 each.  I was able to get quite a few blanks out of them.


----------



## grpass (Apr 23, 2021)

Tim R said:


> I have bought a couple of nicely figured olivewood cutting boards at Home Goods for $10 each.  I was able to get quite a few blanks out of them.


Same for me...


----------



## Frank727 (Apr 23, 2021)

I’ve bought from here holyland-olive wood.com comes right from Israel


----------



## Oilenroc (Apr 23, 2021)

Bethlehem Olivewood 4pc 3/4 in. x 3/4 in. x 5-1/2 in. Pen Blanks
					

Bethlehem Olive Wood- pen blankspen blanks 3/4 x 3/4 x 5-1/2 pack of 4 Olive wood trees from the ancient city of Bethlehem, Israel (also known as Roman trees) have been bearing fruit since the time of the Romans. Many religious, historical, and artistic articles are made from this beautiful ancient



					www.pennstateind.com
				




Here is the link. This might help you.


----------



## Sand Mountain Designs (Apr 23, 2021)

GuyOwen said:


> i am looking for more verity of olive wood and looking for websites that arent scams and sell more then Bethlehem olive wood or generic olive wood if more clarification is needed ask


I would be interested in which ones are scams.


----------



## Frank727 (Apr 23, 2021)

Holy land olive wood I have purchased from myself, no scam. The guy I worked with his name was Safi


----------



## eharri446 (Apr 23, 2021)

Check out your local Marshall's store. I have been able to get some really nicely figured olive wood cuttings board from between $5.00 and $20.00 depending on size. Then use the bandsaw to cut them into square strips.


----------



## penicillin (Apr 23, 2021)

I bought a 1 pound package of Bethlehem olive wood offcuts for a good price. Penn State is a large company. I trust that Penn State properly verifies their sources of Bethlehem olive wood.
https://www.pennstateind.com/store/WXPR01BP.html

Photos: Here is what I got, showing each side of the same package:


----------



## Oilenroc (Apr 23, 2021)

Or you can find through etsy shop just search olivewood88


----------

